# What to expect when not expecting



## Crisangelism (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay so don't judge to fast ,but I'm new to this site. And only thing that brought me here was my fish.

So I did a big clean out sense I got my fish tank . and well once everything was removed then I slowy started to gather my fish so I didn't hurt them in process of rearranging it just a tad bit.


My tank consist of 
2pictus cats
1 rainbow shark
3tiger barbs
(Newest) peacock eel

Anyway I found a baby fishy . small about side of my finger nail pinky. It was kinda clear looking and had just a tiny black dot above its eyes. I have sense removed it and put it with my pregnant shrimp(hoping that's okay or better then with the big fish) its doing good and been eating. 

But now it comes down to....did it hitch hike in with the eel somehow. Even though I bought the eel from an all eel tank. Or did my fish breed and I not notice. Which I heard is rare for catfish to breed in captivity.


I need answers I wish I knew where the heck it come from.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you perhaps get any pictures of it? Did you get live plants at all? Sometimes guppy/platy fry tend to hide in them and can hitchhike that way. I doubt any of your fish have bred though the Tiger Barbs could. Do you plan on getting more Tiger Barbs? They really should be in a group of at least 5 if not more since they're nippy if not kept in good numbers  Also, what size is this tank?


----------

